# Raw skin in leg creases...xposted in Case Against Circ



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

My 5wk old son had lots of vernix when he was born (at home)...we didn't bathe him, just wiped it off. At 3wks or so I noticed some was still under his armpits and in the creases of his groin. I tried to remove it...gently..but it looks like I have rubbed some delicate skin inhis groin area...it now looks like a 'peeling sunburn' or something--new skin underneath, but no bleeding or angry looking skin etc. But I'm sure it isn't comfortable when he pees or when I'm trying to clean him during diper changes.
I have tried to give him air time to get it to 'heal' but he won't open his legs enough to get air to the area. I also noticed a spot of dead skin and new skin under his penis--on the shaft--thought it was desitin...nope.
Any idea what may be causing this other than me wiping vernix (or what I thought was vernix) off in the beginning...and any ideas on what to use to help it heal? Golden Seal? Never used it, but heard it was good for other similar things....
Thanks!


----------



## gwen's mom (Aug 1, 2003)

My second DD. as a newborn, had something similar on her neck and in her arm pits. My advice would be to not use soap in his bath (as this will further dry out his skin) and use plenty of aquahor as a barrier until it heals.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

DD was rolly polly when she was born, and was WHITE with vernix. Everywhere. She didn't receive a bath either, we just wiped it, but she still ended up with "raw" spots in her folds. The ones on her legs were the worst, inside her diaper.

I used corn starch baby powder in the folds. It dried it up without having to strip her down. I just put a bit on my finger and kind of swiped in through the fold so I didn't have to dowse her in a bunch of powder (and also so she didn't have to inhale it). I didn't need much. I think their skin is so delicate that it sort of sticks to itself, and it allows no air to flow in between, so it just never heals. This kept her rolls from sticking to themselves. But, it's also really humid here (even now).

And I have a girl. I have no idea about penis part.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I cream the creases and that normally helps. She's too fat to get air there..


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

could be diaper rash. dd got a "diaper" rash on/in her neck and under her arms. no air got in there at all and any rash cream will help fairly quickly. i think it was a few weeks before i finally got all the vernix out of her folds!!







smell it....i know her neck rash smelled "sickly" or something like that. burts bees diaper rash cream worked great for me. a day or 2 at most would clear it right up....


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

Hmmm...tried cornstarch--thought it may feel irritating since it 'balls up' more than regular powder--even tho' I hate the reg powder since it can go up their nose...
I tried cream--worried tho, since he cried, that it may have hurt...
I will get some burt's bees and/or aquaphor...
No one has tried Golden Seal?


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 9, 2006)

I used Burt's Bees apricot oil in the raw creases on dd when she was a newbie...it smells great, and it worked!


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Your description sounds like yeast. My son had it in one leg crease and both armpits. Cleaning and drying well several x's a day may help. If you are not averse to using meds, nystatin powder will clear it up in no time if it is yeast (need a scrip for it). Lotrimin cream over the counter would also probably work--I just found that powder was nicer to use in those creasy areas.


----------



## gnutter (Jan 5, 2006)

It may be yeast or a rash-but it could also just be new baby skin-which sometimes peels for some wierd reason. I use aquaphor for almost everything-it seems to be the one thing I can always use and it never burns-I use it for chapped little kid lips,exema, dry hands and all. it is worth trying-but amke sure to give the peeling areas plenty of attention as far as keeping them dry-moisture from baths and peeing get trapped in leg folds sometimes and can make the skin a little peely.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

If it is yeast, it will probably also have a relatively well-defined red area surrounding the raw skin creases.

I hope it isn't yeast- I'm having a dickens of a time trying to get rrid of it.







With the Nyastin.


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aletheia* 
If it is yeast, it will probably also have a relatively well-defined red area surrounding the raw skin creases.

I hope it isn't yeast- I'm having a dickens of a time trying to get rrid of it.







With the Nyastin.

I don't think it's yeast...no redness...just peely skin...


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs_Hos* 
I don't think it's yeast...no redness...just peely skin...

sorry...when I saw the word sunburn I assumed redness. No, it's probably not yeast if it's not red.


----------

